# Filtro y amplificador para subwoofer (audiocar)



## shitisfuckedup (Mar 25, 2010)

Buenas...

les cuento que hace poco compre un auto y es hora de meterle un buen sonido.
tenia varias inquietudes sobre que armar y que elegir.

adelante tengo unos pioneer ts-g1342 y atras le voy a poner los ts-a6973.
a eso le quiero agregar un subwoofer atras, para eso tenia pensado utilizar este filtro:http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/pasabajo/index.htm

1-la pregunta seria puedo alimentar ese circuito con la bateria de 12v y el negativo a masa?

2-despues tendria que armar un amplificador, y aca no se que usar! me gustaria que me den alguna idea, en lo posible sin gastar mucho, el autoestereo tinene 4 salidas por 50w cada una asi que tendria q ser de un amplificador como para ese equipo.

3-si las entradas R y L que van al filtro las tomo en paralelo con cada parlante de atras, le afecta en algo?
es decir, voy a recalentar el equipo, perder potencia o la funcion estereo el los parlantes traseros?


no me quedo bien claro el tema de la fuente simetrica en el circuito del filtro pero con la pregunta 1 me refiero a que el positivo de la bateria valla los terminales correspondientes del integrado y el negativo al integrado y junto con la masa de los componentes. es posible eso o estoy por destrosar todo? jeje


espero su respuesta y que sea entendible a lo que quiero llegar
gracias, saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 26, 2010)

El circuito que quieres usar necesita una alimentación simétrica, necesitas +12V, -12V y GND. En el foro hay varias maneras de obtener el voltaje deseado o circuitos con una sola alimentación (+12V).

Si no tienes muchos conocimientos sobre electrónica, no es muy recomendable armar un amplificador. Primero hay que empezar con los clásicos integrados. Lee mi firma e investiga por el foro para obtener información.

Y, la señal para el filtro la tomarás de las salidas principales de audio del estéreo que vas a usar, los famosos RCA, no la tomes de las salidas de los parlantes o quemarás los IC`s del filtro.

Saludos!!!


----------



## shitisfuckedup (Mar 26, 2010)

hola, gracias por responder...

amplificadores arme varios con integrados con tda, pero no me termina de convencer y me gustaria ver alguna otra recomendacion...
de los que arme el que mas me gusto fue un tda2005 stereo, que tiene buena potencia y practicamente no tiene distorcion o ruido a señal, los 2040 2050 hacen mas ruido

nose si iria bien un tda2005 en puente para un subwoofer, me gustaria confirmar eso

otra cosa, las tomas para el subwoofer las tendria que tomar de "line out" pero en caso de que no tenga?

se supone que si saco el woofer de 4ohm en paralelo de unos parlantes de 4ohm me sumarian 2ohm y calentaria y lo quemaria, pero si uno de los parlantes de 4ohm es amplificado independientemente, lo hace calentar igual?

...hace tiempo que no sigo la electronica y ahora me surgieron varias dudas

saludos

bueno, estube buscando y no puedo encontrar algo que me garantize una buena respuesta.
alguien puede pasar algun link para armar una fuente simetrica de +/-12v partiendo de la bateria del auto
y como amplificador estaria bien un tda2050 con la misma fuente? o que me conviene usar?


----------

